# fish extender



## cyctorres

alguien a participado en el fish extender en un crucero?


----------



## disneyfan888

Hola  Nosotros hemos participado en varias ocasiones. Es muy divertido


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Yo sí.  De acuerdo con disneyfan888. Es muy divertido.


----------



## linetbo

Si, me encanta. En Mayo del 2014 fuimos cargando con los regalos desde Puerto Rico hasta Barcelona para nuestro crucero por el Mediterraneo. Ahora en nuestro proximo viaje llevo desde aca y compro mas en Orlando cuando llegue.


----------



## florenç

hola, somos de Barcelona, este es nuestro primer crucero, como funciona el fish extender?, grácias


----------



## luciana espana

HOLA. QUIERO PARTICIPAR DEL FISH EXTENDER, COMO SE HACE? SOMOS DE ARGENTINA Y VAMOS A HACER EL FANTASY QUE SALE EL 12 DE DICIEMBRE 2015, ESPERO INFO, GRACIAS!!!


----------



## luciana espana

HOLA SOMOS DE ARGENTINA, QUEREMOS PARTICIPAR EN FISH EXTENDER LIST! COMO SE HACE. HACEMOS EL CRUCERO FANTASY DEL 12 DE DIC 2015


----------



## mexican-mouseketeers

Nosotros lo hicimos al cruzar el canal de Panamá hace algunos años.

Lo que tienen que hacer es buscar sus respectivos cruceros en este foro http://www.disboards.com/forums/disney-cruise-meets.85/

Ahí conocerán a sus compañeros de viaje y se resgistran para participar en los fish extenders.  La gente se organiza y todos los días les dejarán alguna sorpresa y ustedes también tendrán que dejar algo para los demás.  Se hace una lista de las cabinas que participan para que no falte nadie.


----------



## Rocioibarra

Cuantos regalos debo de llevar? Es por día que le debo de dejar a todos o solo una vez!!! No entiendo


----------



## Bea Tapia

Sera nuestra primera vez tambien


----------

